# What do I do with this curly mustard?



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I got a huge bag of curly mustard greens from our csa. They are HOT! No way am I putting these in my salad. What else can I do with them?

I was thinking of juicing them and freezing in ice cube trays to use in stir fries. I dunno.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I'd probably braise them, the same way you'd do collards or turnip greens. Do you eat meat? If so, put in a ham hock, some salt pork, a smoked turkey leg or just saute some onions in bacon grease, then add the greens, a bit of water, a dash of vinegar, and a dash of hot sauce. Stew until they're tender. Taste and season with salt if necessary.

That should take some of the sting out. Then eat with beans -- black eyed peas, yum! -- and/or a grain like rice or grits.

Or juice, or use for stock.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

They are so delicious in lentil soup!!!
(Especially with some tomatoes in it, and sweet Italian sausage.)

Chop and stir them in at the end of cooking, and simmer just until wilted.

They'd also be good in white bean soup, potato and leek soup, scalloped potatoes with ham, or tossed into american fries!

alsoSarah (fan of mustard greens.)


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

saute them with onions/garlic/etc and some bacon


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Chop them and put them in a soup. They mellow out A LOT in soup and won't taste hot at all. They're particularly good in lentil soups, or any vegetable bean/barley soup. My boys love it this way.

- Krista


----------

